# Daddy Long Legs!



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What the fuck is the point of these creatures?

Why did God see fit to give you life?

What fucking purpose do you serve on this earth?

Why do you hang around my front door and then flap you spindly legs in when I open it?

Why, when I try and catch you to let you out, do you insist on leaving 4 of your fucking legs in my hand. I'm trying to do you a fucking favour and chuck you out humanly but you show your gratitude by discarding your fucking limbs!

Who said that you could hide in my bedroom and then, when I've turned the light out and have a play on my Nintendo DS, you scare the shit out of me by flying right across the screen.

*Fuck off you shitty little creatures. The sooner winter comes and freezes you skinny little arses away the fucking better!*


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Totally agree. The only saving grace they have for me is that the girlfriend is petrified of them. Not just a little bothered but petrified. If there is one in the living room she will go upstairs just so she can be away from it. I think if there was one in each room she would have no choice but to put the house on the market. That bad. Seriously. Quite funny to watch her squeaking and running all over the place trying to get away from them though - I mean what are they going to do, jump up and rip your throat out!? I don't think so.

Tom


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

My wife makes me laugh. She fooking hates spiders and always wants me to kill them, but when she sees a daddy long legs she say's 'aagh, be gentle with it and put it outside'!

What's the fooking difference??

Maybe if spiders were called mummy hairy legs she'd be a bit more compassionate to them too.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Aww they are delicate little creatures though and don't live for long. A pain I know and especially at night if you leave a door open and a light on like my husband did last night! :roll: Lots and lots of them all in my kitchen  [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Lots and lots of them all in my kitchen  [smiley=argue.gif]


How much black pepper do you have to add?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Good flame :lol:

There was one on the side of my Basin this am, did'nt have the heart to drown the poor fella whilst shaving  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I always thought these were Daddy Long Legs but that is a Daddy Long Legs Spider above (2 extra legs, no wings), these buggers seem to be invading my house lately, and they fly which is even worse!

Frankly why anything on this Earth needs more than 4 legs is beyond me so it must be something sinister.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Crane flies pop about in September looking for a shag (no Vlastan not you) and a chance to lay their eggs in you lawn.

The Crane fly larvae, also known as Leather Jackets are a real pest as they start to eat the young grass from beneath next Spring and can ruin a lawn quite quickly, if there are enough of them.

Birds love 'em though.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thought this was going to be about the crane flys that seem to have proliferated recently.










I catch them and chuck them out the window and before I've had a chnace to shut it the little fecker's back in.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Crane flies pop about in September looking for a shag (no Vlastan not you) and a chance to lay their eggs in you lawn.
> 
> The Crane fly larvae, also known as Leather Jackets are a real pest as they start to eat the young grass from beneath next Spring and can ruin a lawn quite quickly, if there are enough of them.
> 
> Birds love 'em though.


Hmm thats interesting as Ive been having the back garden landscaped and the final job is to lay a new lawn. Is this a bad idea at this time of year then?

The old one will be dug up and removed.

Sorry to turn it into Gardeners question time ;-)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Crane flies pop about in September looking for a shag (no Vlastan not you) and a chance to lay their eggs in you lawn.
> ...


Leg,

September is actually the best month of the year to lay turf - ground is warm and root stock sets up well before going dormant as the temp drops and then gettin ga good head start in the next spring.

I had them (leather jackets) in my last place and they did quite a bit of damage.

http://www.greenthumb.co.uk/downloads/Leatherjackets.pdf

All is not lost - you can treat against them either chemically , or better, as I did with BIOLOGICAL WEAPONS. Yeah man. 8)

Micro Nematodes can be watered into lawn and they infect the 4" crane fly larvae and then eat them from the inside out. Which is nice.

http://www.greengardener.co.uk/leatherj.htm

If you can see alot of Crane Flys around the garden area around dusk time, you may want to consider preventative action once turf is down (Nematodes) or before turf goes down (chemicals).
I like the green bugs on bugs approach myself. Not sure if one has to wait for Spring in case the lower temps kill the nematodes before they can attack the larvae.

Hope that helps. A minor infestation is no problem beyond not knowing you have it until you see patches of dying grass.

Canada is well stocked with bugs. :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> ....did'nt have the heart to drown the poor fella whilst shaving  :lol: :lol:


What the fuck were you doing shaving it?

Anyway, Daddy Long Legs, Crane Flies .....WHATEVER. It's the fucking things that always arrive this time of year, gather round the front door and come in the house. I'm not David Fucking Bellamy you bunch of picky cunts! :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Cheers and yeah, if u wanna state something negative about Canada BLOODY MOSQUITOS!

This what you do then Gary?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> This what you do then Gary?


Am I a professional groundsman or horticulturalist? No. Although i think it could be quite a pleasant vocation. Probably wouldn't keep me in the material manner I require, but very good for the soul.

I like gardening though.

Slightly OT, there is a guy i work with who, after 20 years in IT sales, is giving it all up to be a dry stone waller. Well not giving it all up - taking nearly 2 years salary in redundancy, has paid off his mortage, educated his kids, and accumulated enough stocks and pension to see him out 'in a comfortable and humble fashion'.

Nice.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > ....did'nt have the heart to drown the poor fella whilst shaving  :lol: :lol:
> ...


They are everywhere at the moment. The only saving grace is next doors dog keeps running into te trees trying to eat them........ keeps him happy for hours on end?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > ....did'nt have the heart to drown the poor fella whilst shaving  :lol: :lol:
> ...


Its like hairy Pork crackling not good to eat :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Leg said:


> I always thought these were Daddy Long Legs but that is a Daddy Long Legs Spider above (2 extra legs, no wings), these buggers seem to be invading my house lately, and they fly which is even worse!
> 
> Frankly why anything on this Earth needs more than 4 legs is beyond me so it must be something sinister.


You can pull there legs off without them dying, just make sure you take from both sides


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > This what you do then Gary?
> ...


Thanks for the advice.

Im in IT Solutions Sales, sell HR and Finance systems to Medium to corporate sized organisations. Pretty much the same situation, just chose to do it over there instead of over here. Its a pretty money chasing job with no soul, maybe thats why a lot of people jump ship asap and go do something more rustic/creative. 15 years ive been at it, I know every inch of every motorway in this country lol.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

My flame from exactly a year ago!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Spooky!


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

Over the last week I have had at least 10 in my house..tried to catch them all against my wall with a glass and do the paper thing and get them out the window humanely but they always lose their legs and die.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> My flame from exactly a year ago!


Good grief, this forum's going downhill. We're even repeating posts now. :lol: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

steveh said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > My flame from exactly a year ago!
> ...


It is isn't it :lol: :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Shit. Sorrys chaps. Omitted to do a search before posting. Could have tagged my comment on the end of that post from a year ago. And how spooky indeed ....exactly the same date.

I still think they're annoying little pesky fuckers though!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Shit. Sorrys chaps. Omitted to do a search before posting. Could have tagged my comment on the end of that post from a year ago. And how spooky indeed ....exactly the same date.
> 
> I still think they're annoying little pesky fuckers though!


No need to apologise Neil - no doubt about it, they are annoying little bastards and probably deserved at least second, maybe a third, flame :twisted:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i always thought a crane fly was a daddy long legs :?

we used to do inhumane experiments to them in chemistry class back in the day :roll:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Are the climatic conditions favourable to them at the moment?? The house is overrun with the little bleeders. As the man said in Zulu - "thousands of em."


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> I thought this was going to be about the crane flys that seem to have proliferated recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good picture. What camera did you use?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Julie recently bought a Venus Fly Trap.

Now I catch Daddy Long Legs and place them on the above


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was going to be about the crane flys that seem to have proliferated recently.
> ...


I used TTotal's camera. (Google Image Search.)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

And I thought photography is your hobby :roll: 
Having said that, i would have expected you to get EVERTHING in focus :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was doing some stuff on my car tonight using an inspection light. I finshed at 22:00 so it was pitch black. The job went fine but all the DLL's thought the fecking sun had come up and invaded my car.

Grrrrrrrr :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I was doing some stuff on my car tonight using an inspection light. I finshed at 22:00 so it was pitch black. The job went fine but all the DLL's thought the fecking sun had come up and invaded my car.
> 
> Grrrrrrrr :x


Chill out, Paul
You must have a nice car for them to like it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Liking my car is fine but why do they think they can make a home in my face! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Liking my car is fine but why do they think they can make a home in my face! :roll: :lol:


Maybe they were female and just wanted to sit on your face!  ... Sorry couldn't resist that one! :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Maybe they were female and just wanted to sit on your face!  ... Sorry couldn't resist that one! :wink:


  :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they were female and just wanted to sit on your face!  ... Sorry couldn't resist that one! :wink:
> ...


 :lol:   .. I know I know


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Dotti said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


If only it really was that easy.. In my younger 'pulling' days I'd have just gone out with a torch. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


So now your that little bit older , it's lights off and fumble in the dark!  :wink: As all men do when tinkering with their cars late at night of course! :twisted:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Dotti said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


I'd prefer it if you highlighted the LITTLE bit older, if you don't mind! :wink:

I got sick and tired of fumbling around for hours, so I now get someone in to sort mine out for me. He's quite reasonable, and my wife seems pleased with the results!  :wink:

He doesn't do MOT's though.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, I have one lounging around in my bathroom since some time. It looks like it's sleeping so I won't wake it ... :roll:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Just had one in the lounge, all it's legs had fallen off (they were nearby) and he was furiously flapping his wings and just going round in circles on the floor. I put him out of his misery


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

One flew into the hallway earlier - took Mrs B ages to catch it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Have three in the kitchen, two dancing about and one chilling :roll: . The chilled one was hanging upside down by one leg :lol: :? and the other leg was bent so I straightened it up for him  . He is still there and now more stable clinging on to the unit by two legs while the rest are kinda dead like


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mike_bailey said:


> One flew into the hallway earlier - took Mrs B ages to catch it.


You let her chase DLLs in her condition  :lol: :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

For the sadists amongst you turn off all the lights in your house and turn on one of the gas rings on your cooker! [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

renton72 said:


> For the sadists amongst you turn off all the lights in your house and turn on one of the gas rings on your cooker! [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif]


Crispy Aromatic Pappa Sizzled Joints!  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

One flew into one of our halogen uplighters the other night. There was a sizzling noise and the smell of burning flesh - or whatever Daddy Long Legs are covered in. :lol: He won't be doing that again in a hurry, well actually he won't be doing that again full stop. :lol:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Is this invasion a regional thing?
We haven't got any around Clitheroe( Lancashire).
i'm feeling a bit left out. Think i'll go and sulk in the corner, if one comes to my house i shall be kind to it, and say hello. :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> Is this invasion a regional thing?
> We haven't got any around Clitheroe( Lancashire).
> i'm feeling a bit left out. Think i'll go and sulk in the corner, if one comes to my house i shall be kind to it, and say hello. :twisted:


Would you likeme to bring some around


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

GRANNY said:


> .....if one comes to my house i shall be kind to it, and say hello. :twisted:


Yeah, you do that. Then send the little winged fucker to me and I'll stamp on it like all of its little cousins!!!!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> > .....if one comes to my house i shall be kind to it, and say hello. :twisted:
> ...


Didnt say what i was gonna do after saying hello, Did I :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> > Is this invasion a regional thing?
> ...


Danni you are most welcome anytime, with or without your Flying friend


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > GRANNY said:
> ...


Thanks Carol, I may tke you up on this :-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

At last the colder weather appears to have taken its toll on the pesky little fuckers.

Only saw one, on my outside *** break at home last night, and so decided to do the humane thing and send him off to be with his other pesky little fucker mates! [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You can be really evil and catch them, then put them into a spider's web and wait for the spider to come and get them.


----------



## deb_fswm (Oct 16, 2005)

I do that anyway, not scared of either spiders or daddys, so I catch them and feed the 'pet spider' on the back fence. Amazing to watch the spider wrapping it up and saving it for later... :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Julie recently bought a Venus Fly Trap.
> 
> Now I catch Daddy Long Legs and place them on the above


You spoil her Richard :lol:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/5386164.stm


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

sonicmonkey said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/5386164.stm


Oh great - bigger spiders too :roll: :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/5386164.stm


There you go, they look so pretty


----------

